# Binary Options Signals



## Stuartp77 (10 December 2012)

I joined Aussie Stock Forums after searching for Binary Options Signal Providers.  I already have joined a trading platform and invested funds, but have no experience in trading options and no time to learn all the fine details, so am hoping to find a signal provider.

Does someone know if Aussie Stock Forums provide signals or where I can find someone that does?

Help would be much appreciated.

Stuartp77


----------



## waza1960 (10 December 2012)

These signals would have to be the closest thing to gambling I have seen . I would stay well away IMO.
 If your determined to subscribe to signals you would be much better served looking at FX such as http://www.zulutrade.com/:2twocents


----------

